# Mehrfaches Nutzen einer Funktion



## xrayfanatic (14. Feb 2019)

Hallo zusammen, 
gleich vorweg, bin noch nicht der Überflieger in Javascript und stehe noch etwas am Anfang. Aktuell erstelle ich ein Webformular, in welchem u.a. auch Berechnungen durchgeführt und in eine Datenbank geschrieben werden. Hierzu habe ich ein Javascript erstellt, in welchem anhand von gekauften Waren direkt die zugehörigen Kosten ermittelt werden:


```
<script type="text/javascript">
      <!--
        function form_ral451()
        {
          
            var wert1          = Number(document.getElementById('wert1').value);
            var wert2          = Number(document.getElementById('wert2').value);
          
            var resultField1   = document.getElementById('result1');
                     
            var result1        = wert2*wert1;
          
         
            resultField1.value = result1;
          
        }
      -->
    </script>
```

Der User gibt die Anzahl Liter der Farbe ein, Wert2 ist immer ein Fixwert (Kosten pro Liter) und hinter Gesamtkosten werden diese entsprechend ausgegeben:


```
<label for="wert1">Wieviel Liter Farbe RAL 451?</label><input type="text" name="wert1" id="wert1" onkeyup="form_ral451();"><br>
<label for="wert2">Kosten pro Liter</label><input type="text" name="wert2" id="wert2" value="20" onkeyup="form_ral451();"><br>
<br>
<label for="result1">Gesamtkosten:</label><input type="text" name="result1" id="result1" readonly><br>
```

Soweit, so gut, die eingegebenen Werte werden berechnet und auch entsprechend ausgegeben. Woran ich jetzt scheitere, es gibt ja nun mehrere Farben. Muß ich für jede Farbe eine entsprechende Funktion schreiben (also für die Farbe RAL 452 eine entsprechende function form_ral452()) usw. oder kann ich diese eine für alle Berechnungen nutzen ? 

Danke euch im voraus für eure Unterstützung und Hilfe


----------



## JCODA (14. Feb 2019)

Typischerweise würde man wohl ein select-Tag benutzen um die Farbe auszuwählen. Oder eine Art Suchfeld, sodass du innerhalb dieser Funktion Zugriff auf die Farbe hast und dort unterscheiden kannst. Kommt natürlich auch darauf an, wie sich die Berechnungen unterscheiden. Wenn sie unterschiedlich berechnet  werden, dann wären mehrere Methoden sinnvoll. Andererseits wenn sich nur der Preis ändert kann man das gut in einer Funktion abbilden.

Anmerkung: Der Server sollte alle Dinge, die von JS berechnet werden gegenrechnen bevor in die Datenbank geschrieben wird.


----------

